# Il confine dell'accoglienza



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2018)

La apro così, questa discussione, perché spesso qui si parla di accoglienza dell'altro. Di saper non condividere le scelte di un amico, però allo stesso tempo di accoglierlo come amico. Non ti condivido in questa scelta, ma ti accolgo. Ecco, questo il concetto. Che presuppone la non discussione dell'amicizia, soprattutto (almeno credo) quando le scelte non condivise non riguardano un comportamento che abbia dei riverberi diretti verso noi. Il primo confine. E in tutto questo presupponiamo il fatto che "noi non scegliamo come amici dei pirla". Al contrario, li sappiamo scegliere bene, gli amici. Casomai, non li condividiamo quando SI COMPORTANO come pirla, ma pirla non sono.
Va bene. E un amico di solito te lo tieni anche se si comporta da pirla.

Ho un amico che recentemente si è separato. E' un amico che "mi tengo" da una dozzina di anni. Non vi sto a raccontare tutta la sua storia, faccio una sintesi della sintesi. Ha mollato la moglie sostanzialmente perché questa, a distanza di anni (prima con i figli piccoli le era pressoché impossibile) ha accolto la richiesta di lui di avere interessi propri. Era una richiesta assai "paracula", e al tempo (parliamo oramai di più di dieci anni fa) al mio amico lo dissi. Era paracula perché lui a casa non c'era mai. E lei era incazzata. E lui per questo le rivolgeva l'invito a crearsi interessi (interessi che fossero pressoché monopolizzanti, come del resto lo erano i suoi). Fino al momento in cui - coi figli più grandicelli e i nonni disponibili (oltremisura, direi) - lei ha colto l'invito. Io ho conosciuto abbastanza bene il loro ménage, anche se ovviamente non l'ho "vissuto". Non giudico certo la fine della loro storia, così come al tempo ho sempre accolto il mio amico, pur non condividendolo e dicendoglielo. Ora però non riesco ad accogliere il suo vittimismo. Non la separazione. Non il tradimento, andato avanti per più di un anno in clandestinità, finché di punto in bianco lui le ha detto che "la lasciava per un'altra". Ma il vittimismo che lui ha assunto a proprio vessillo. Cioè: l'idea di essere all'origine della più completa latitanza non lo sfiora. Lo ammette (lo ammetteva sin dall'inizio) ma non tange la sua idea di essere vittima. E' diventato colui che tornava a casa alle sera, alle dieci "e non trovava nemmeno un piatto di pasta pronto". Non i figli ad accoglierlo. Non la moglie.
Sono caduta pure io nel vittimismo, prima di rendermi conto delle mie precise responsabilità. Lui le sue responsabilità le conosce da anni (in quanto proprio le ha ri-conosciute), ma non solo non le ammette (ma proprio zero), ma in tutto questo l'amore per l'altra ora lo vive come la condanna ad essere un pendolare. Un giorno a casa di questa, un giorno ospitato dai genitori (i quali - lo so proprio direttamente da loro - sono incazzati neri per avergli regalato la casa ora abitata dalla moglie). Guadagna parecchio ma sperpera di più. Lo ha sempre fatto. Solo che ora i genitori si sono stancati di coprire i suoi buchi. Ora è vittima apolide.

Veniamo al dunque.
Per me c'è un confine anche nell'accoglienza dell'altro. Verso questo amico (che tale è, e non certo dall'ultima ora), di cui spesso non ho condiviso scelte e idee, ma amico mi è sempre rimasto, ora sto provando un sentimento un po' brutto. Quello del rifiuto, della non accoglienza. In un momento in cui peraltro ne avrebbe bisogno.
Non riesco ad accoglierlo dicendogli "io non credo che tu sia una vittima". E neppure sono incazzata con lui.
Semplicemente credo che in questo momento io non riesca a volergli bene. So che il voler bene non è mosso da un interruttore, ma è come se per davvero questa volta io abbia premuto una leva verso il basso. E non ho niente da rimproverargli nei miei diretti confronti.

Temo di stare facendo quello che un po' tutti lamentano quando viene fatto nei propri confronti: vale a dire essere lasciati soli nel momento del bisogno. Non ricevere neanche una telefonata in cui semplicemente ti chiedono "come stai". In questo momento però non mi verrebbe spontanea neppure questa telefonata.
Se vi va, parliamone.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2018)

*...*

Bel 3d   [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] !! 

La premessa è che non si può accogliere tutto da tutti, e in ogni momento, anche e specialmente dalle persone care

Penso al tradito che chiede al traditore particolari assurdi, senza avere la.minima contezza del fatto che non è in condizione di accogliere un fico secco

In quel caso si parla di "diritto a sapere" ma.. se io avessi diritto a farmi tagliare i coglioni, non è che me li farei tagliare solo perché ne ho diritto.. 

E credo dobbiamo esserne noi x primi consci, che non si è idonei ad accogliere tutto

È un nostro limite, avere pretese oltre quel limite è ridicolo, se il limite è noto (ma è sempre noto?)

Tu oggi non hai desiderio di accoglierlo, non sei interessata. Credo sia giusto così.

E non è una colpa.. è proprio un potere o non potere.. in un dato momento, verso una data persona, per un dato argomento

Che chi può e chi non può


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2018)

Comprendo il tuo discorso sui limiti. O i confini, come li ho chiamati, e che sono confini entro cui limito me stessa, più che il mio amico. Però sono limiti che alla fine presuppongono una valutazione del mio amico, oltre che di me stessa.
Mi trovo spiazzata  (non disinteressata: proprio spiazzata) dal suo fare la vittima. In un momento in cui forse dovrei.... fare uno sforzo per esserci? Ma non riesco ad accoglierlo come non vittima (e meno che meno come vittima), e non riesco a farlo non tanto perché sono io a trovarmi in un momento particolare, ma perché non riesco a concepirlo (non condividerlo, proprio concepirlo, inteso quale opzione possibile) come vittima, o non vittima. Vedo un pirla, in questo momento. Non uno che si è comportato da pirla. Ma proprio un gran pirla, a parlare del piatto di pasta non trovato in caldo.
Non so se è chiaro. E' pure sempre un limite mio, cio' che pone il veto. Mi chiedo però se non sia un veto che alla fine sto dando al mio amico, non tanto alla situazione in sé.
Fossi al posto suo direi  "che stronza".


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comprendo il tuo discorso sui limiti. O i confini, come li ho chiamati, e che sono confini entro cui limito me stessa, più che il mio amico. Però sono limiti che alla fine presuppongono una valutazione del mio amico, oltre che di me stessa.
> Mi trovo spiazzata  (non disinteressata: proprio spiazzata) dal suo fare la vittima. In un momento in cui forse dovrei.... fare uno sforzo per esserci? Ma non riesco ad accoglierlo come non vittima (e meno che meno come vittima), e non riesco a farlo non tanto perché sono io a trovarmi in un momento particolare, ma perché non riesco a concepirlo (non condividerlo, proprio concepirlo, inteso quale opzione possibile) come vittima, o non vittima. Vedo un pirla, in questo momento. Non uno che si è comportato da pirla. Ma proprio un gran pirla, a parlare del piatto di pasta non trovato in caldo.
> Non so se è chiaro. E' pure sempre un limite mio, cio' che pone il veto. Mi chiedo però se non sia un veto che alla fine sto dando al mio amico, non tanto alla situazione in sé.
> Fossi al posto suo direi  "che stronza".


È chiarissimo

Credo che nella acxoglienza sia compresa la "posizione" e non solo la "cronaca"

Molto spesso è più importante la posizione che si propone all'altro nella cronaca (ad esempio vittima, persona sacrificata, eroe dei 2 mondi, etc..) che la cronaca in se.

La posizione dovrebbe essere oggetto di confronto serio e aperto

Se la propria posizione non la si mette in gioco, non ci si mette in gioco

E io ad esempio non ho la capacità di acxoglienza verso chi non si vuole mettere in gioco cone posizione, al di là della cronaca

Per cui.. comprendo bene la tua insofferenza, che sarebbe anche la mia, probabilmente


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Giugno 2018)

Penso che in ogni rapporto ciascuno dá quello che può dare. Che non si può fingere di avere sentimenti e convinzioni che non ci sono. E che sia assolutamente normale, ogni tanto, avvertire dei limiti oltre i quali proprio non riusciamo a spingerci.

In amicizia, ma anche in amore, a me è capitato di accogliere parti dell'altro che in altre persone non avrei mai tollerato, ma perché le collocavo all'interno di una storia personale che conoscevo bene e che "giustificava" anche quegli aspetti a me quasi insopportabili.
Cosí ho accolto lati del carattere, idee e opinioni anche molto diverse dalle mie, sempre contestualizzando e guardando sempre l'insieme della persona e della sua storia.

Ma se perdevo il senso, se uscivano fuori lati del carattere o comportamenti che non comprendevo e, quindi, non riuscivo a spiegare, o a giustificare, ecco che perdevo interesse ad accogliere e l'amicizia si incrinava.

Per dire, mi sono allontanata da un'amicizia di una vita quando certe fissazioni (ossessioni alimentari, atteggiamenti complottisti...) sono diventate talmente pervasive da eliminare tutto ciò che avevo in comune con questa persona: non riuscivo più a seguirla, a comprenderla, ad accoglierla, appunto. E me ne sono allontanata.

Secondo me in presenza di divergenze nette non giustificabili, non comprensibili, il fastidio e la chiusura sono più che normali, anzi, direi sani.

Inoltre c'è da dire che in generale il vittimismo, soprattutto quando non è giustificato, è molto fastidioso.


----------



## stany (24 Giugno 2018)

Hai perso interesse nei suoi confronti; quindi l'empatia e la solidarietà . Troppi aspetti differiscono dai tuoi valori. Capita di "scoprirlo" tra coniugi e, si sa quale sia il finale. Figurarsi tra conoscenti. Non sempre si è buoni samaritani a prescindere.....


----------

